# Ticket is Purchased! Visa question



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

My move to the Philippines will occur inside a month as the ticket has been purchased.

Couple of questions for those in the know.

- Visa - I understand to get an immediate visa I will need a ticket leaving the country. The ticket I purchased to arrive is one way. What is the best and cheapest ticket to purchase to meet visa requirements? This ticket will not be used mind you. Also does this need to be a printed ticket?

Not that I'm only weeks away I'm sure to have plenty more questions and appreciate you friendly folks and the help this forum provides.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

So the snow finally got to you? hahaha

Check out Cebu Pacific Airlines https://www.cebupacificair.com/ or AirAsia AirAsia | Cheap flights to Bangkok, Singapore, Hong Kong, Siem Reap, Taipei | Book online now. Look for flights from Cebu or Manila to Kuala Lampur, Kota Kinabalu, Singapore, Bangkok, Hong Kong or even Taiwan

The cheapest my travel agent was able to find for me last week was 3,900p to Taiwan on Cebu Pacific. The promos will go fast, so maybe sign up for membership on their sites and elect to receive promo fare alerts. Buy the ticket for 30 days after your PI arrival, and bring a hard copy with you to the airport. You will also save $ buying a ticket with carry on only.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hi Jon.. the hard copy to bring with me, can it simply be printed or does it need to be from the airline itself?

Oh.. and the snow got to me many years ago.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Buy the ticket for 30 days after your PI arrival, and bring a hard copy with you to the airport.


30 days? I thought the tourist visa was for 21 days on arrival to the Philippines, did this change or does my memory work that poorly?

If only 21 days would I not need a leave the country prior to this expiring?


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

The tourist visa now is for 30 days. It changed around July/2013 I think.
Your throw-away ticket much be WITHIN those 30 days.
Prices will vary based on when you check, what promos, where and what dates.

<Snip>

Cheapest cities I found based on the above is: Kota Kinabalu ($41 USD). Another one is Miri and both are in Malaysia.
Promos can go down to 1 peso even! But add the infamous fees and you would get more of course.
Best airline is Asia Air and Cebu Pacific.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Hi Jon.. the hard copy to bring with me, can it simply be printed or does it need to be from the airline itself?
> 
> Oh.. and the snow got to me many years ago.


Westie, It can be a printed copy _as long as it is a PAID E-ticket_ and not just a confirmed reservation. Most often times, Immigration will not ask you for it when you arrive here. But whatever airline you take from there for your trans-pacific flight will and they will not board you without it.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Your ongoing does NOT need to be within 30 days or even within 59 days if you get the visa extension at the Philippines Consulate before departing.

I've traveled here 3 times. The first was 4 month stay with rt ticket from PAL. The second was a 6 month rt ticket from PAL. The third time I arrived October 2, 2012 with an 1100 peso ticket to Malaysia dated late January 2013. My passport was stamped with a date of 11/30/2012 upon arrival by the same immigration who checked my ongoing ticket. (I've always gone to the philippines consulate to get the extension before departing. It's cheaper that way.)

My ongoing was always looked at by both immigration on arrival and the consulate and airlines on departure. PAL just looks at your ticket and asks if you know to extend every two months. For the last trip on EVA Air I had to explain the philippines visa extension system to a supervisor.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Your ongoing does NOT need to be within 30 days or even within 59 days if you get the visa extension at the Philippines Consulate before departing.
> 
> I've traveled here 3 times. The first was 4 month stay with rt ticket from PAL. The second was a 6 month rt ticket from PAL. The third time I arrived October 2, 2012 with an 1100 peso ticket to Malaysia dated late January 2013. My passport was stamped with a date of 11/30/2012 upon arrival by the same immigration who checked my ongoing ticket. (I've always gone to the philippines consulate to get the extension before departing. It's cheaper that way.)
> 
> My ongoing was always looked at by both immigration on arrival and the consulate and airlines on departure. PAL just looks at your ticket and asks if you know to extend every two months. For the last trip on EVA Air I had to explain the philippines visa extension system to a supervisor.


Absolutely true. Something else, I have a friend that works passenger service for American Airlines in Dallas-Fort Worth (DFW). Every time coming here he travels on an airline employee pass. He still has to have that onward ticket unless he has a return pass in hand. In the event he does not have the return pass he buys his one-way ticket to Hong Kong and it is an "open" flight date - no confirmed flight on the flight coupon.
Again, most often times they will not ask for the ticket when arriving in Manila. Only with you board the flight to the Philippines from your home country..


----------



## CebuStudent (Apr 25, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Your ongoing does NOT need to be within 30 days or even within 59 days if you get the visa extension at the Philippines Consulate before departing.
> 
> I've traveled here 3 times. The first was 4 month stay with rt ticket from PAL. The second was a 6 month rt ticket from PAL. The third time I arrived October 2, 2012 with an 1100 peso ticket to Malaysia dated late January 2013. My passport was stamped with a date of 11/30/2012 upon arrival by the same immigration who checked my ongoing ticket. (I've always gone to the philippines consulate to get the extension before departing. It's cheaper that way.)
> 
> My ongoing was always looked at by both immigration on arrival and the consulate and airlines on departure. PAL just looks at your ticket and asks if you know to extend every two months. For the last trip on EVA Air I had to explain the philippines visa extension system to a supervisor.


I lost my permanent visa card on the way to Cebu in the Singapore airport. I was given a 30 day stay on arrival by Cebu airport. Any knowledge on how I can get my 13a replaced?


----------



## CebuStudent (Apr 25, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Your ongoing does NOT need to be within 30 days or even within 59 days if you get the visa extension at the Philippines Consulate before departing.
> 
> I've traveled here 3 times. The first was 4 month stay with rt ticket from PAL. The second was a 6 month rt ticket from PAL. The third time I arrived October 2, 2012 with an 1100 peso ticket to Malaysia dated late January 2013. My passport was stamped with a date of 11/30/2012 upon arrival by the same immigration who checked my ongoing ticket. (I've always gone to the philippines consulate to get the extension before departing. It's cheaper that way.)
> 
> My ongoing was always looked at by both immigration on arrival and the consulate and airlines on departure. PAL just looks at your ticket and asks if you know to extend every two months. For the last trip on EVA Air I had to explain the philippines visa extension system to a supervisor.


I lost my permanent visa card on the way to Cebu in the Singapore airport. I was given a 30 day stay on arrival by Cebu airport. Any knowledge on how I can get my 13a replaced?


----------

